# Mobile/wireless broadband in Bristol



## floyd6 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi there,
I'm moving into BS15 in a week's time and looking for a (relatively) reliable wireless internet service. From what I saw on a few websites, Vodafone seem to have a rather reasonable value offer, so do O2...or do they 
Q:
Can anyone recommend a mobile broadband provider? Or, is there a telephony/bb provider who offer access through a wireless modem rather than a landline?
Thanks.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 9, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if you find you have cable once you arrive.


----------

